# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  Read ‘n Style, digital reading pen created by and for dyslexics, Hidden Abilities LLC, Lawrence, Kansas, US

## Airicist

Designer - Hidden Abilities LLC

"The Read 'n Style pen: Turn any text to audio" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

IGG video

Published on Oct 1, 2016

----------

